# Roof of dogs' mouths - color



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

My uncle (old school) thinks that our pup is not intelligent, because the roof of his mouth is not black, but pink. He said that is how he always chooses his pups, by looking at the roof of their mouth. (hasn't worked too well for him, IMHO)

I laugh, because our ASD is one of the most intelligent dogs we've had so far!

I've heard this theory before, but I'm wondering where it originated. Anyone know?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, I just looked. Shep's is dark (Golden/American Eskimo mix) Boris's is dark (German Shepherd/mix) Rocky's is pink with black spots..50/50 (Australian Shepherd). Rocky is the most intelligent of the 3.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

He watched "Old Yellar" one too many times I think! Mouth color has every thing to do with breed and nothing to do with intelligence.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

GoldenMom said:


> He watched "Old Yellar" one too many times I think! Mouth color has every thing to do with breed and nothing to do with intelligence.



Sort of, only a chow is considered one of the top 10 "dumbest" dogs and has a black mouth. I'll ask mine about this as soon as he can find his way out of the kitchen. I usually have to leave a trail of biscuits...


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

beccachow said:


> Sort of, only a chow is considered one of the top 10 "dumbest" dogs and has a black mouth. I'll ask mine about this as soon as he can find his way out of the kitchen. I usually have to leave a trail of biscuits...


Interesting, my mostly chow mix is not only the smartest I've owned, she's the most intelligent dog I've ever known. Her tongue/mouth is about 50/50 pink and black, with the coolest stripes on the bottom of her tongue, looks like a peanut butter and jelly sandwich.

Twila


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Our Max was a chow/lab mix with a spotted tongue. Smartest dog we ever had. Now, I have an uncle that insists that dogs with pointy heads are worthless. That hasn't worked well for him either.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Scooter is actually a very intelligent dog. If I give the other a biscuit, Scooter will take his and hide it, then run to the door and bark so that the other dog runs to the door as well, then he sneaks back and grabs the other dog's biscuit. He is however quite deaf when he wants to be.


----------



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

My granddad swore it was true.... but I have had either....


----------



## Rouen (Aug 19, 2004)

why're they called old wives tails if it's grandpa's and uncles who're telling the tails?


----------



## kirsten (Aug 29, 2005)

My rancher in-laws said the same thing. I think it started way back when border collies and shepherds were predominantly the "farm dogs." I have 3 very smart dogs. 2 with black roofs and one red merle Aussie who could never have a black roof simply becuase there is no dark in his genes to put it there. The others are a bc and bcxaussie. Sometimes, I think really smart dogs are tiresome. It is a lot of work and weird stuff raising 3 big, smart dogs.
I recently put a big outside garbage can in my kitchen. Besides that, I can never just put one outside, they follow me around the house looking in all the windows at me. They know barking irritates me- the aussie!


----------

